# Time to fire this bad boy up!!



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 21, 2015)

So today I went out and got myself a lathe from the local Rockler store in Houston. I'm pretty damn excited and chomping at the bit to get something turning!!! I remember reading somewhere on the thread it's tradition to have a foot in the pic some where so I made sure there was a few

Reactions: Like 6 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Wildthings (Aug 21, 2015)

Great pictures! One bit of advice don't turn nothing on the living room coffee table - it makes a mess!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 5


----------



## Sprung (Aug 21, 2015)

Congrats!

But - lathe is too clean! Get it on a bench out in the shop, put a piece of scrap wood between centers, and start turning! Next pic we want to see shavings on the lathe!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## justallan (Aug 21, 2015)

Very cool. From the info from Rockler it's basically the same exact thing as the jet mini, but WAY better priced.
The first thing you want to do is superglue something big to your torx bit for you carbide tools, them little SOBs like to hide and then show up in the wash machine or who knows where.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 21, 2015)

@Wildthings haven't you been to a sawdust floor country bar? Keeps the hardwood floors nice and healthy ! Lol

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 21, 2015)

I have a magnet strip I'll put my little torx wrench and Allan keys for the lathe on the lathe, maybe, it has that plastic t handle think. I might just drill a small whole on one side of it and attach that to the lathe. Or both ! @justallan

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## TimR (Aug 21, 2015)

congrats Matthew, look forward to seeing some spinny things off that shiny new lathe

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MikeMD (Aug 21, 2015)

Congrats! And you are an amazing contortionist... How did you get your boot in the pic when you were fiddling with the tailstock?

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Jerry B (Aug 21, 2015)

them ain't feet, they're shoes ......... almost didn't recognize them as I haven't worn shoes in almost 7 years 

very cool lathe, like Allan says, almost like the Jet only better priced, will be watching for thoughts and opinions on how well it works 
as I'm thinking of getting a mini/midi just for doing pens and using my 1624-44 for bowls & platters & larger stuffs
shame it isn't a variable speed but as small as it is, changing belts/pulleys shouldn't be that much of an effort.


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 21, 2015)

@MikeMD ROFL, that's my younger brother he went with me to rocker cuz he wanted to check the store out, neither of us have been there before :)


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 21, 2015)

Jerry B said:


> them ain't feet, they're shoes ......... almost didn't recognize them as I haven't worn shoes in almost 7 years
> 
> very cool lathe, like Allan says, almost like the Jet only better priced, will be watching for thoughts and opinions on how well it works
> as I'm thinking of getting a mini/midi just for doing pens and using my 1624-44 for bowls & platters & larger stuffs
> shame it isn't a variable speed but as small as it is, changing belts/pulleys shouldn't be that much of an effort.


I was looking at how hard it would be to change the speed on it and it seems fairly simple just would take a little longer than a variable speed one :P


----------



## manbuckwal (Aug 21, 2015)

Congrats Matthew ! Look forward to seeing your progress . Also get a good dust mask and face shield


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 21, 2015)

@manbuckwal dust mask check, I have a beard. Facesield check, I have contacts

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Aug 21, 2015)

Sweet! Welcome to the dark side....
Congratulations!!

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## ironman123 (Aug 21, 2015)

Matthew that is also like my HF 10 x 18 5 speed. When yoou want varible speed PSI sells a motor that bolts right up. I use one. If you want a longer bed then Rikon has an extension add on to give you twice the length for 75 bucks. I got that to.


----------



## Kevin (Aug 21, 2015)

Typical Jaynes.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Aug 21, 2015)

O_o

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tony (Aug 21, 2015)

Congratulations Matt! Now get your butt out there and make something!!!! Tony

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## HomeBody (Aug 22, 2015)

Are you Kevin's little brother? Gary


----------



## Kevin (Aug 22, 2015)

HomeBody said:


> Are you Kevin's little brother? Gary



We don't know how or if we're related by blood, unless you count the sawdust running through our veins then for sure we be bro's.

Reactions: Like 3 | Funny 1


----------

